# What makes the TiVo Roamio better then tivo hd?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I had a lot of problems with my TiVo hd. but it seems to be working fine on my tv antenna. 

what improvements does TiVo Roamio have on the TiVo hd?

thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

2 extra tuners, Mini support, more streaming apps.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Overall it works better. I upgraded from an HD in February and I'm very happy I did.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I've had a TivoHD for a while and just ordered a Roamio Plus. I'll keep my TivoHD and retire an old S2.

Much faster networking
More tuners
HD menus


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

In addition to everything already listed...

-Mobile/Tablet stream capability (Pro/Plus)
-A software platform that is actively being developed (ie new features being added)
-RF remote (I didn't realize the benefit until I used it)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

*4* extra tuners (for Plus & Pro).. faster.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

The list here is not complete. There are lots of little things that make the Roamio better also.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

What about seasonal updates? How much longer will the Roamio receive updates that will allow it to better adapt to changing environments and new services?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bicker said:


> What about seasonal updates? How much longer will the Roamio receive updates that will allow it to better adapt to changing environments and new services?


We could all make a guess, I don't think even TiVo has any end date for Roamio software updates, until a newer TiVo model comes out you will get updates, (and for sometime after any new replacement of the Roamio) until TiVo can't think of any new or old problems/features that can't be fixed/added with software updates, or TiVo wants to stop spending more money on software updates for the Roamio.


----------



## tlp95129 (May 17, 2008)

TivoToGo transfers are much, much faster in both directions. I just wonder why TiVo didn't use GigE on the LAN interface.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

lessd said:


> > How much longer will the Roamio receive updates ...
> 
> 
> We could all make a guess, I don't think even TiVo has any end date for Roamio software updates, until a newer TiVo model comes out you will get updates...


My comment was somewhat rhetorical - in the context of comparing the TiVo HD to the TiVo Roamio with regard to how much longer, from now, will the respective boxes receive software updates. The TiVo HD received its last substantive software update in March of 2011 (not counting the bug fix in July of 2013). The Roamio, of course, just received the fall update with several feature enhancements.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bicker said:


> What about seasonal updates? How much longer will the Roamio receive updates that will allow it to better adapt to changing environments and new services?


Considering Premieres are still getting updates, I think we can easily count on at least 3 more years.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tlp95129 said:


> TivoToGo transfers are much, much faster in both directions. I just wonder why TiVo didn't use GigE on the LAN interface.


AFAIK, the network connection is not the bottleneck. The Tivo has to convert the show, so the Tivo's CPU/other hardware is the bottleneck... Correct me if I'm wrong.

(Possibly tivo-to-tivo transfers, which are different than TivoToGo transfers, would be faster.. But those are already pretty darn fast.)


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Amazed only one person mentioned the Roamio being faster than the HD. Everyone has screamed how much faster the Roamio is over the Premiere. Maybe the Premiere is slower than the even older HD??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tlp95129 said:


> TivoToGo transfers are much, much faster in both directions. I just wonder why TiVo didn't use GigE on the LAN interface.


The Plus/Pro units do have Gigabit. The basic only has 10/100. People with Gigabit networks and a Plus/Pro report speeds in the 270Mbps range for TTG transfers.


----------



## MoopMeep (Apr 7, 2003)

I had an hd and then my bro gave me his other hd.

I got the roamio and a mini back in July.

Transfering shows between the tivo hds was kinda a pain. I like how with the roamio everything is stored on one box and when I want to watch from the mini it immediately streams (the hd had to transfer the show from one box to another which slowed things down).

I like Moca since I have FIOS, I got rid of the ethernet cables I used to use plus now I have my PS4 plugged into my roamio.
Much faster than the tivo hd.
Like that I only need to rent one cable card now instead of the two I had before with multiple tivo hds


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

gigaguy said:


> Amazed only one person mentioned the Roamio being faster than the HD. Everyone has screamed how much faster the Roamio is over the Premiere. *Maybe the Premiere is slower than the even older HD??*


Premiere running HD menus was slower than the HD running the SD menus.

Premiere running SD menus was probably faster than the HD running SD menus.

With the Haxe update over the summer, Premiere running HD menus may also be faster than the HD running SD menus.

It's been a long time since I used either model though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Premiere has faster hardware then the HD it was just sh*tty programming that made it feel slow. They've since fixed that issue so a Premiere is much faster, in every way, compared to an HD. Especially transfers. The HD was a dog when it came to network stuff.


----------



## macwhizROC (Mar 14, 2007)

I jumped from an original S3 (TCD648250B) to a Roamio Plus this summer. These comments are specific to the Plus/Pro...

*CONS*:

No more OLED display showing me what's being recorded.

*PROS*:

Fast. Fast fast fast. You won't realize just HOW laggardly your S3 really is until you play with a Roamio.
Six tuners means never having to prioritize your Season Passes based on which shows have repeats later in the week.
Supports TiVo Mini for a whole-house experience. Best of all, you save tons on cable-company fees, because those Minis all share the main TiVo's tuners and CableCARD. That's especially helpful if your cable company is going all-digital and requiring you to rent their own "mini box".
Unlike the S3, Roamio supports H.264 video. Some cable companies (like Cox) are using H.264 for some channels. The S3 cannot, and never will be able to, tune them in.
The Roamio has a usable HD user interface (well, except for the setup and diagnostic screens). I remember the few HD UI apps on the S3; they were painful. Not so on Roamio.
Amazon Prime Instant Video support.
Built-in streaming to your portable devices, no TiVo Stream required.
Unlike the S3, you only need to pay for one CableCARD.
Stock hard drive is big enough that you don't _need_ to upgrade out-of-the-box if you watch a normal amount of television.

Okay, I still miss the OLED. So help me, I even miss the clock. But in every other way, the Roamio is a substantial upgrade. At this point, I wouldn't waste a dime on upgrading or repairing a S3 if a Roamio is within your means.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Note: The OP has OTA, so unless he intends to go cable he'll need either an OTA or Roamio ("Basic")


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

The TivoHD/Series3 seamlessly integrates OTA with Cable. Given a choice, as with local channels, HiDef OTA looks better than any of the dozen or so Cable implementations I've seen.

With some work, the TivoHD/Series3 eliminates crippling from the CCI byte being set.

With that work, the TivoHD/Series3 offers substantial flexibility and opportunity for individual customization, admittedly on a slower and less powerful platform.

I've been very interested in the discussion of the Roamio Loyalty deals, but I just can't see moving backwards.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Wil said:


> I've been very interested in the discussion of the Roamio Loyalty deals, but I just can't see moving backwards.


Realistically, there is no way a Roamio is moving backwards from an S3. The mixing of cable/antenna on a single unit is a nice feature, but two tuners makes it a very limited feature. Plus no streaming, only transfer, and incredibly sloooow.

As someone who's had an S2, S2DT, S3, S3, Elite, Roamio Pro and a just arrived Roamio (basic), the Roamio is the best TiVo yet. I specifically ordered a basic Roamio under the new 10 year loyalty plan to replace the last S3 I was still using. I wanted an antenna/OTA unit, but was tired of working around the two tuner limit. And the Roamio is so much faster and easier to use than the S3.

I don't miss the OLED display or clock at all. They were slick features at first, but once you go 4-6 tuners, it becomes overkill and unnecessary.

There is one small feature I miss. On an S3, you could still get captions at FF1X. . That died from Premiere on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...actually, as you know, it really only died as of a certain software update on the Premiere..
Personally, I'd pay for AUDIO at ~1.5-2x. I still sometimes dub to my non-Tivo recorder to use that.. but more often nowadays download things like talk shows and documentaries to my computer, then watch on iPad in VLC at as fast as I can handle.. (which varies per program). [Currently VLC is off the app store for some reason, but supposedly it will come back.. if you already downloaded it, you can still use it, and even sync it to new devices.. I'm still using it on my new iPhone 6+]

...anyway, if I could do it natively on the Tivo OR natively in the Tivo iOS app, it would be way less of a pain and probably overall a better experience (VLC is kind of flaky, and yes, I've reported and gotten bugs fixed on it previously, but many still exist).


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

astrohip said:


> two tuners [in the TivoHD/Series3] makes it a very limited feature. Plus no streaming, only transfer, and incredibly sloooow.


I'm just not smart enough to understand the technical limitations. I watch shows streaming from Netflix, etc. but mostly via pyTivo from my home library of past shows (which exists largely because of the cci byte elimination, that can't be done on the Romio). The shows I transfer begin instantly and are faster than real time so I don't understand the technical term "sloooow"; I can't watch any faster than real time. 17 tuners, or whatever the Romio has? There's simply not enough TV for more than the tuners we've already got.

I just don't want a closed box in my house, basically, is what I think it comes down to; the HD/Series3 you can get at. I hate passing up this huge bargain for the Romio we can get before 1/6/2015, but I'm afraid I'd just put it away on a shelf somewhere; doesn't seem useful to me.


----------

